# What state do you belong in???



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

What State Do You Actually Belong In


"From quiz to shining quiz"



This is a fun quiz, not based on politics or religion. Take it and feel free to post the results!!!

Apparently, I belong in:


----------



## NLT (Feb 15, 2014)

> You got: Texas
> HELL YEAH! YOU GOT TEXAS! YOU&#8217;RE THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST OF THEM ALL. YOU&#8217;RE SOMEONE WHO ISN&#8217;T AFRAID TO TELL OTHERS HOW YOU REALLY FEEL, AND YOU&#8217;RE NOT AFRAID TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION. YOU ARE A LIVING CAPS LOCKS, AND THAT&#8217;S SOMETHING SPECIAL.



Funny that, I am already there.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

it's like Il, but smarter and way less corrupt


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.

And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.

Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What State Do You Actually Belong In
> 
> 
> "From quiz to shining quiz"
> ...



lets be clear, the 's' in Illinois is silent

now go back and read their blurb


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2014)

> What State Do You Actually BelYou got: Wyoming
> 
> You have a penchant for enjoying the little things in life. Youre not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, youve got bigger fish to fry. You might even have a literal fish to fry. Youre a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesnt matter. You be you.



Fun.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > What State Do You Actually Belong In
> ...



That's pronounced, "bee the nwah".


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What State Do You Actually Belong In
> 
> 
> "From quiz to shining quiz"
> ...



Stimied because couldn't answer the first two questions honestly.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 15, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> it's like Il, but smarter and way less corrupt


Cool, Iowa's my home state, and we are smarter.  A jealous Illini threw a stick of dynamite across the Mississippi.  An Iowan lit it and threw it back.

I got Wisconsin on the quiz, though.


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> > What State Do You Actually BelYou got: Wyoming
> >
> > You have a penchant for enjoying the little things in life. Youre not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, youve got bigger fish to fry. You might even have a literal fish to fry. Youre a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesnt matter. You be you.
> 
> ...



We are suppose to be in the same state


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



So you like going around the rules?

I didn't see McDonalds but I made the best choice.

I came up Indiana. 

Jesus......I'm not moving there.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > What State Do You Actually BelYou got: Wyoming
> ...



We've got something in common.    You're not a wingnut, are you?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;








I knew 'Ridgemont High' was a trick question.

.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> ...



What do you do when presented with a slew of choices, none of which you identify with?  Choose one because "I've heard of that"?  There is no "best choice" if NOTA isn't there.

I mean wtf does "choose a baby" mean?  

There's wunna dem "best of the city" surveys in the Gambit entertainment paper in New Orleans.  One of the categories is actually "best hospital to have a baby".  How the fuck could anyone know that unless they'd had a baby in every hospital?  People just don't think things through I tellya.

So you came up with Indiana and it doesn't suit you.   ...See?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > it's like Il, but smarter and way less corrupt
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> 
> 
> 
> ...







There ya go.  Best response yet. 

I got Saturn.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're pulling my crank.

I picked Ridgemont too and look what I got.



> *What State Do You Actually Belong In?*
> 
> You got: Indiana
> 
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2014)

The state of perpetual bliss.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



I got Washington...despite the fact I don't watch TV, seldom do fast food (except coffee), do NOT do babies and most of the actors and such I've never heard of because I'm not up on pop culture...funny thing is, despite randomly choosing some stuff, it's kind of accurate though I've never been to Washington 


You got: Washington
Youre a bit of an introvert, someone who prefers to stay relaxing at night rather than being forced to go to the club. You dont care about being the center of attention, you just do your own thing. You prefer to do things on your own terms, whatever those terms may be. Youre not one to get caught up in drama.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> ...



Washington would have been my top choice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 15, 2014)

*I was hoping for Texas or Wyoming:*

*What State Do You Actually Belong In?*

    You got: Wyoming 

 You have a penchant for enjoying the little things in life. 

Youre not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, youve got bigger fish to fry.

You might even have a literal fish to fry.

Youre a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesnt matter. *You be you.*


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



Don't stress. These quizzes are just like those Cosmo quizzes about men and sex.  You know.  Well, maybe not.  In other words, they are basically sorta fun to do but meaningless.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> ...



Pogo, stress?  Not in a million....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

What State Do You Actually Belong In? I actually got the State I currently live in-yeah me although the fast food choices were not that great. 

You got: Minnesota

Youre a person who appreciates taking it easy as opposed to being active 24/7. Youre a calm person and your attitude cant help but rub off on those around you. Youre a down to Earth person who makes everyones life a little sweeter.


----------



## Meister (Feb 15, 2014)

Wyoming


You got: Wyoming
You have a penchant for enjoying the &#8220;little things&#8221; in life. You&#8217;re not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, you&#8217;ve got bigger fish to fry. You might even have a literal fish to fry. You&#8217;re a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesn&#8217;t matter. You be you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2014)

You got: Ohio
 Ohi-YES! You&#8217;re an honest person, someone who isn&#8217;t afraid to let others know how you feel. Others value your opinion immensely, and they should. Besides that, you&#8217;re an adventurous person - why else do you think Ohio has the most astronauts out of any state? Blast off, friend.

OMG  ~ That's one of the last places on Earth I'd ever want to go!

(Nothing personal. I have relatives who live in Ohio.)  

I am this: "You&#8217;re an honest person, someone who isn&#8217;t afraid to let others know how you feel." ~  and this ~ "you&#8217;re an adventurous person."  But I don't see what those qualities have to do with Ohio.    And Ohio is landlocked. That's one of my worst nightmares.  I think those astronauts just wanted to get as far away from Ohio as they possibly could.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> You got: Ohio
> Ohi-YES! You&#8217;re an honest person, someone who isn&#8217;t afraid to let others know how you feel. Others value your opinion immensely, and they should. Besides that, you&#8217;re an adventurous person - why else do you think Ohio has the most astronauts out of any state? Blast off, friend.
> 
> OMG  ~ That's one of the last places on Earth I'd ever want to go!
> ...



Landlocked?  Why, it has a lake on most of its northern border, and it's even flammable 

In the last year I had several occasions to spend time all over Ohio.  Before departing I viewed it pretty much the same as described.  But I found it was a delightful place with great people, beautiful farms and a bird sanctuary as nice as I've ever seen.  I brought back quite a few trinkets from a farmer flea market and a church bazaar.

Not sure I'd want to live there though.  Ain't no mountains.  But it was a very pleasant place to visit.

And best of all it gets you out of West Virginia.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

I got Missouri.

Youre a person thats not afraid to take too many risks. Hell, moving to Missouri is a risk in itself. Youre a person that analyzes the little details in things but doesnt get too worked up over them. Youve got this figured out.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > You got: Ohio
> ...



I was hoping I'd get "almost heaven, West Virginia."


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > You got: Ohio
> ...



Say all the nice things about it you want. This has been a very traumatic experience. I never should have opened up that link.    I need cognac and Godiva chocolates. Do they even have things like that in Ohio?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well I do remember coming into a town called Orville that smelled like popcorn


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> *I was hoping for Texas or Wyoming:*
> 
> *What State Do You Actually Belong In?*
> 
> ...



I got Wyoming also.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 15, 2014)

> What State Do You Actually Belong In?
> 
> You got: Texas
> 
> HELL YEAH! YOU GOT TEXAS! YOU&#8217;RE THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST OF THEM ALL. YOU&#8217;RE SOMEONE WHO ISN&#8217;T AFRAID TO TELL OTHERS HOW YOU REALLY FEEL, AND YOU&#8217;RE NOT AFRAID TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION. YOU ARE A LIVING CAPS LOCKS, AND THAT&#8217;S SOMETHING SPECIAL.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 15, 2014)

You got: Alaska
 Do you like trees? I&#8217;m guessing you like trees. Good news: Alaska has a lot of trees. You&#8217;re someone who appreciates kickin&#8217; back and watching the day go by. Being stressed out is never on your plan for the day. Here&#8217;s to taking to easy.

I do like trees!  I could see myself living in Alaska.  Interesting test!  Thanks!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> *I was hoping for Texas or Wyoming:*
> 
> *What State Do You Actually Belong In?*
> 
> ...



Hope you like hunting.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



I agree with you.  I don't watch a lot of TV and GofT wasn't included.  Most of the muscians and actors are total strangers, so I'd have only a couple to choose from by default.  I think I'm where I need to be, Alaska, land of those who want to escape someplace else, where relatives think you live in igloos and it's freezing all year, and where most of the others are here for the same reasons.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 15, 2014)

I changed one answer from Whataburger to Jerry's and it changed from Texas to Kansas.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I changed one answer from Whataburger to Jerry's and it changed from Texas to Kansas.



Imagine if they had a place I actually liked to eat at. 


Texas is big and flat and Kansas is just flat.

I like mountains. Montana is isolated, so I like Washington. 

However, I live where the economy is good........and my wife will let me live.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2014)

I got Massachusetts, which is where I'm originally from.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > I changed one answer from Whataburger to Jerry's and it changed from Texas to Kansas.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> You got: Ohio
> Ohi-YES! Youre an honest person, someone who isnt afraid to let others know how you feel. Others value your opinion immensely, and they should. Besides that, youre an adventurous person - *why else do you think Ohio has the most astronauts out of any state? Blast off, friend.*
> 
> OMG  ~ That's one of the last places on Earth I'd ever want to go!
> ...









BTW, I came from Ohio.


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am a wingnut.   Without us wing nuts just think if all the wings that would fall off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > You got: Ohio
> ...




Hey, I dated a girl from Parkersburg once, she was HAWT!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I got Missouri.
> 
> Youre a person thats not afraid to take too many risks. *Hell, moving to Missouri is a risk in itself.* Youre a person that analyzes the little details in things but doesnt get too worked up over them. Youve got this figured out.





Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




YES:


https://www.estherprice.com/


From Dayton, OH!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I used to hang out at the Oregon District.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Kewl.

Remember Carillon Park?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 15, 2014)

I got New York.  I guess I'm supposed to be a hipster?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I got New York.  I guess I supposed to be a hipster?




Just be who you are, Starqueesha!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2014)

They couldn't figure mine out so I just went into a state of restful sleep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> They couldn't figure mine out so I just went into a state of restful sleep.



I looked it up for you. You should be in:

The boricas of South Carolina, after the birds have travelled back north.

Really, no shit, I just read it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 15, 2014)

> What state do you belong in???



Denial


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> You got: Ohio
> Ohi-YES! Youre an honest person, someone who isnt afraid to let others know how you feel. Others value your opinion immensely, and they should. Besides that, youre an adventurous person - why else do you think Ohio has the most astronauts out of any state? Blast off, friend.
> 
> OMG  ~ That's one of the last places on Earth I'd ever want to go!
> ...



Have you lost your marbles?  Ohio is right on one of the Great Lakes, it's not land locked.  The bottom of the state is on the Ohio River, one of the longest rivers in the US.  



> The Ohio River is 981 miles long, starting at the confluence of the Allegheny and the Monongahela Rivers in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, and ending in Cairo, Illinois, where it flows into the Mississippi River.



Another good thing about Ohio, it isn't Michigan ...  Go Bucks

Lots of Presidents and astronauts born here.



> Tourism is a valuable revenue producer, bringing in $36 billion in 2009. Attractions include the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Indian burial grounds at Mound City Group National Monument, Perry's Victory International Peace Memorial, the Pro Football Hall of Fame at Canton, and the homes of presidents Grant, Taft, Hayes, Harding, and Garfield.



They didn't list Cedar Point, people come from far and wide to visit this theme park.  It's one of the best in the country.

https://www.cedarpoint.com/things-to-do

Right on Lake Erie where there is all kinds of summer fun!

(And don't forget to visit Amish country)

Hmmpphh!

What is your state, too embarrassed to list it?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'd go with 'noy'

true story;

Lived in Il for most of my young life, moved to Arkansas, where my mom was from.  The people there pronounced the 's', even the teachers.  I tried to explain, but "If it's good enough for my grandpapy" was the excuse.  So I said; "What kind of idiots can't learn the 's' in Illinois is silent when they live in Ar-Kanasas? after all, Ar-Kansas is just Kansas with an AR on front."


yeah, the rest of the conversation was punches.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...I got Burkina Faso;
> ...



You might want to double check your answers, cuz I think your from Uranus.







really old joke, but it's still funnay


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2014)

Florida

Is there a quiz?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> ...



with my first wife, she would do things that would make me wonder wtf she was doing.  mostly annoying shit.

Then one day while she was at work, I read some of her cosmos

lets just say, cosmos does NOT give good bedroom advise.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> What State Do You Actually Belong In? I actually got the State I currently live in-yeah me although the fast food choices were not that great.
> 
> You got: Minnesota
> 
> Youre a person who appreciates taking it easy as opposed to being active 24/7. Youre a calm person and your attitude cant help but rub off on those around you. Youre a down to Earth person who makes everyones life a little sweeter.



Min is down to earth?



no really


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > What State Do You Actually Belong In?
> >
> > You got: Texas
> >
> > HELL YEAH! YOU GOT TEXAS! YOURE THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST OF THEM ALL. YOURE SOMEONE WHO ISNT AFRAID TO TELL OTHERS HOW YOU REALLY FEEL, AND YOURE NOT AFRAID TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION. YOU ARE A LIVING CAPS LOCKS, AND THATS SOMETHING SPECIAL.



There is so much irony in that.


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually, I got Washington.

Which is where I would love to live.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > You got: Ohio
> ...





*Go, Buckeyes, Go!!!*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I got Missouri.
> ...



I lived in the boot heal of MO

It was really nice.  If I could afford to live anywhere, that is where I would go.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I got New York.  I guess I supposed to be a hipster?



speaking of irony...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 15, 2014)

And a special thanks to Stat and Toro that made it look like I wasn't talking to myself.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What State Do You Actually Belong In
> 
> 
> "From quiz to shining quiz"
> ...



You got: Hawaii

Why move anywhere else? Youre your own person but that doesnt mean you dont have anytime for anyone else. Youre always a shoulder to lean on, and a person people can talk to. Lets be honest: youre probably the most attractive person in the room. You also have big waves. Big, wonderful waves.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> And a special thanks to Stat and Toro that made it look like I wasn't talking to myself.





I does my bestest to make everyone feel welcome, even those with opposable thumbs!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



I had the same problem.

I don't go near fat food joints, don't watch junk TV, don't know those songs and so on.

I sorta guessed at some and ended up with the state I actually live in. 

Fixed?


----------



## william the wie (Feb 15, 2014)

I live in FL and therefore the only question I could answer was Hank Williams. TV, movies, national fast food chains?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2014)

Toro said:


> Actually, I got Washington.
> 
> Which is where I would love to live.



Actually I got Washington also.  Been there, don't have any desire to go back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> ...



Yup, only recognized a couple of the fake food stores, have heard the name of some of the brain drain shows and I only knew half the songs and half the actors/artists/bands.  Basically I just selected answers at random.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2014)

I couldn't play. I watch none of those tv shows, didn't know half the songs we were to choose from, etc. But I went all the way thru with just clicking what I did know along with what I didn't and got louisiana.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Mebbe, just mebbe that's what they wanted you to do....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I couldn't play. I watch none of those tv shows, didn't know half the songs we were to choose from, etc. But I went all the way thru with just clicking what I did know along with what I didn't and got louisiana.



Me too - I went back just to force an answer, just either picking unknown choices at random or going with gut reactions, and came out with Alaska.  I kinda like that just for its differentness but going by the descriptions posted so far I'd identify with Minnesota and Hawaìi.

Maybe they could have just put the various descriptions up (all 57) and you choose one and then they reveal the state, but the questions are still   At least we can all agree on that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Another good thing about Ohio, it isn't Michigan ...



Actually, that's a point for Michigan.  The farther away from Ohio you get, the nicer it is (/points to little finger of right hand)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



  I walked right into that one.

Well there is a site for my type called "wrong planet"...


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well there is a site for my type called "wrong planet"...



Oh... I've been to that site. 

I got Tennessee. 

I'm originally from West Virginia, but live in Pennsylvania now. Eh. Tennessee works.


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Feb 16, 2014)

New Hampshire for me!

Live free or die baby!

If only it were warmer and stopped voting for Democrats..........


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Another good thing about Ohio, it isn't Michigan ...
> ...



What's the best thing that ever came out of Michigan?
_An empty Greyhound bus!_


What did the Ohio State graduate say to the Michigan graduate?
_You're fired!_


Why did the Wolverine sell his water skis?
_He couldn't find a lake with a hill in it. _


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, your profile thingy says "find the joy".  I found it big time in Sutton's Bay.  That's as much detail as I'm goin' into except let's just say it was the only thing that ever chased my tinnitus away


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is a site for my type called "wrong planet"...
> ...



I live in Tamaqua, small town in Skullkill county


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Ahh close to Pottsville, off 81. Got it!! Been there, done that. Gone to the state park there?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is a site for my type called "wrong planet"...
> ...


Did your leg lengths eventually equalize?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



At least in Michigan they aren't named after a nut.......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



How do you tell which is the groom at a Michigan wedding? 
_He's the one with the clean bowling shirt. _


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 16, 2014)

You got: Wyoming

You have a penchant for enjoying the little things in life. Youre not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, youve got bigger fish to fry. You might even have a literal fish to fry. Youre a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesnt matter. You be you.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> You got: Wyoming
> 
> You have a penchant for enjoying the little things in life. Youre not one to get swept up in whatever the hot new drama is, youve got bigger fish to fry. You might even have a literal fish to fry. Youre a great person to know, someone who loves to kick it and talk about whatever. Fish fries, shrubs, sports, politics, it doesnt matter. You be you.



I got Wyoming too.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You got: Wyoming
> ...



I've been to Wyoming, and I enjoyed it.........The Big Horn Mountains.......Loved it.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I've never been there but it seems like a good place to go at some point.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



*You Know Youre from Ohio When...*

You see people wear bib overalls at funerals.

You think of the major four food groups as beef, pork, beer, and Jell-O salad with marshmallows.

You only own 3 spices: salt, pepper, and ketchup.

You think sexy lingerie is tube socks and a flannel nightie.

You know which leaves make good toilet paper.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 16, 2014)

What State Do You Actually Belong In?

You got: *Iowa*

First things first: youre not Idaho and youre tired of people mixing the two up. You dont obsess too much over appearance, you know youve got it all figured out. Youre a confident person who isnt afraid to take the lead on something. Also, you have many vowels in your name, for what its worth.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 16, 2014)

Vermont. I went there once. About 35 years ago.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 16, 2014)

I got Wisconsin. WTF?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Ah. Pottsville, PA. Home to the best beer in America. Yuengling lager. I have one in my hand as we speak.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



My family is from Pittsburgh, but I'm currently in Harrisburg.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I got Wisconsin. WTF?




Have you asked Wisconsonites how they feel about that?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Vermont. I went there once. About 35 years ago.




Beautiful state, great granite quarry there. Great place to have a 2nd home.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the guy who programmed that thing is from:


Wyoming


----------



## g5000 (Feb 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I can't even get a result.  Where's "none of the above"??  I don't do fast food, I don't do TV, I don't do babies, I don't do movies. Wtf?  Half of the fast food choices and more than half of the actors/musicians I've never even heard of.
> 
> And then they want you to sign in with Nosebook?  Bugger that.
> 
> Why don't I just bypass the quiz and say Colorado.  Or Maine.  Or maybe Oregon...



I think the quiz is for younger people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think the guy who programmed that thing is from:
> 
> 
> Wyoming



I was thinking Alpha Centauri.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 18, 2014)

I got  Vermont - but I spend most of my time in Confusion......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think the guy who programmed that thing is from:
> ...










I am hoping that those are arms...


http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Alpha_Centauri


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

You got: Iowa



First things first: youre not Idaho and youre tired of people mixing the two up. You dont obsess too much over appearance, you know youve got it all figured out. Youre a confident person who isnt afraid to take the lead on something. Also, you have many vowels in your name, for what its worth


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 25, 2014)

hat State Do You Actually Belong In?

    You got: Kentucky
    Youre a very welcoming person, someone who is never a stranger to anyone. Youve got a good attitude on life and radiate that positivity constantly. People might have a good natured poke at you from time to time, but you dont let that bother you. YOU ARE KENTUCKY, HEAR YOU ROAR


----------

